# How many time a week for each body part?(avg.)



## Erik D. (Sep 2, 2003)

*How many time a week for each body part?(avg.)*

once

   twice

   three x's


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 3, 2003)

I rotated between 1 and 2 times a week. Works well for me. I prefer (in my head - it feels good) to work out each part 2 times a week but it can be too much week after week...so I alternate - not always evenly though. Whatever feels right.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2003)

I always did once per week, but I will begin a new training schedule next week that works some parts twice.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

Once a week for me, my workouts are high volume and I think it would kill me to do it twice a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2003)

How high volume Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

Check out my journal.  Usually 21-24 sets per bodypart


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Check out my journal.  Usually 21-24 sets per bodypart


DUH!  I'll do that.


----------



## Erik D. (Sep 4, 2003)

i been trying to figure out wich is more effective once or twice.
i think im gonna stick with once a week.
thanx for all the response!


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 6, 2003)

ive been doing one hard balls to the wall working set per body part now for about a month, and i m getting stronger and fuller.

i try to hit all body parts every 4-5 days - doing a 2 day split - max 6 sets a workout - takes about 45-60 mins - and its the hardest training ive ever done.

i enter most workouts feeling refreshed and ready to go - about 80-90%, where as on volume it was probably about 60/70%, i generally only feel a 100% if ive had a week off, and 100% for me is like i have so much energy im gonna kill somebody if i dont lift some heavy weights -  any longer than a week off i almost explode

i always have a day off in between workouts.


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 6, 2003)

Just thought I'd jump in here.I find that if I do each muscle group twice a week and cut down on sets I get good results.But I'm still doing about 12 sets minimum and three groups.I also keep the pace and try to finish up in an hour.I think it's better to do two groups but can't be in the gym all the time.
I go two days on- one off- two on -two off,so get at least 72 hours rest per hit.Also working heavier and cutting reps to 6-10.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2003)

So you do half the body one day, the other half the next?


----------



## NOTD (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone trains differently, you can't judge which one works better for you by someone elses opinion/results. Try one for a little while, track your progress, then try the other. That's how the sport evolved, through trial and error.


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree with NOTD,Ya Gotta try different methods to see what works.I basically use a push-pull split.One day Chest-Shoulders-Tri's (push) Next day Back-Bi's-Legs (pull).Of course there are many variations.Such as focusing on one muscle group only or say doing arms and Chest Etc.Meaning you can pretty much do anything except overtrain one group.So if I do Bi's one day and Back the next I'm overworking the Bi's because I'm pulling using them.It's the same as doing Chest one day and the next day doing Shoulders using the same muscles=no rest for Chest.In a cycle of constant breakdown.Slow gains and hard recovery.Does this make sense to you? Seperate groups and work different ones on alternate days for recovery and growth.This is the basic rule of thumb in BB I believe.Some people get very technical with there training and that's cool but I keep it fairly simple.


----------

